# 5yo OTTB



## cheshirecat (Feb 24, 2012)

This is King my 5 year old OTTB. These are the first time he has been asked to stand for pictures and he was not very pleased about it. Thoughts? I do eventing and dressage.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

first off I'd like to say he is a stunner and caught my eye. he does look pigeon breasted, short neck, looks the slightest of buck kneed in the last photo, very very light boned through out the legs, pasterns look upright in the 2nd photo, looks roach backed in the 2nd photo as well.


----------



## cheshirecat (Feb 24, 2012)

Definitely all of the above. The roached back is a recent thing, I think we are having some serious growing issues. Do you think any of those are issues that will cause issues down the line?


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

It's always possible for any conformational flaw to cause problems in the future. Does he have any pain in his back that you are aware of? The loin muscle is less developed in a roached back horse so he might have trouble engaging his hind end which could effect jumping. Really it depends on how severe it is. it might not even effect him at all.


----------



## SaddleOnline (Oct 20, 2011)

He is very cute! Nothing glaring jumps out other than that roach back and being pigeon breasted. The underside of his neck and his back (behind his shoulders) is muscled in a way that suggests he may not be using himself properly the majority of the time and travelling hollow rather than round. Make sure he is pushing from behind and not pulling from the front! Other than that he is adorable!


----------



## cheshirecat (Feb 24, 2012)

We are working a lot on rocking back onto his haunches and pushing. Lots of hill work in our future!


----------



## KSchingen (Feb 26, 2013)

what does it mean that he has a roached back?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

PurpleMonkeyWrench said:


> first off I'd like to say he is a stunner and caught my eye. he does look pigeon breasted, short neck, looks the slightest of buck kneed in the last photo, very very light boned through out the legs, pasterns look upright in the 2nd photo, looks roach backed in the 2nd photo as well.


 
funny how differently two people can see the same horse. 
I don't see him as "buck kneed" at all. most thoroughbreds are more over at the knee than that. His front canons are not as short as would be optimal, but his knees, as seen in the front view, seem substantial and well shaped. 
I do see what looks like a roach back, but is it an optical illusion due to him being still wet?

He IS pigeion breasted, but his shoulder is massive and well angled, and his hip is also a nice size and angle.

I am not sure I would say he is light boned. Pasterns are not upright to me, just average, and on the short side for a thoroughbred.

I bet he's a powerhouse.


----------

